# RIDGID 10" Table Saw and Dado Blade Question



## IM140.6 (Apr 2, 2021)

Hey all, new here. I'm glancing at Steve Ramsey's recommended tools and he has the RIDGID 10" table saw (model R4518) and Mibro 8" dado blade set on his list.

I went to the HD website and, in the Q&A, someone asked about dado blades. A RIDGID representative replied, "_This saw is designed for use with a 6 in. stack dado (up to width of 3/4 in.). Do not use an adjustable dado on this saw_." I even looked in the manual and it says the same thing: 6" stack dado (page 42).

Does Steve know something I don't? I haven't bought a table saw yet but wanted to get a better understanding. It seems to be impossible to email/contact Steve but I'm sure people here know the answer.

Thank you.


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

I have no idea who Steve Ramsey is, but when I read he suggested a 8inch dado stack for a bench top table saw I figured he had less then reliable advice.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

The User Manual and the manufacturer's response in the Home Depot Q&A for your Ridgid R4518 table saw both say that you should use a 6 inch dado stack. They say that you should NOT use an adjustable (aka "wobble") dado on it. Steve Ramsey somehow missed the details and made a simple error, that's all.

The R4518 is a jobsite table saw. A 6 inch dado stack has less mass, and it puts less torque and stress on the motor and bearings compared with an 8 inch dado stack, so the recommendation makes sense to me.

Many woodworkers prefer to use a 6 inch dado stack even though their larger saws could use an 8 inch dado stack for the reasons above. The primary drawback of a 6 inch versus an 8 inch dado stack is that you lose 1 inch of dado stack height. There are very few projects where that actually matters. Some people argue that the fewer teeth on a 6 inch dado stack yields slightly rougher cuts than an 8 inch dado stack, but I doubt you would notice the difference in practice.

Bottom line:
Buy a six inch dado stack for your Ridgid R4518 jobsite table saw. It will do everything you want, and you will be very pleased with it. Steve probably missed the fine print in the manual.


----------



## IM140.6 (Apr 2, 2021)

Terry Q said:


> I have no idea who Steve Ramsey is, but when I read he suggested a 8inch dado stack for a bench top table saw I figured he had less then reliable advice.


I don't condemn or condone Steve Ramsey but he has a strong following on YouTube (for beginners): https://www.youtube.com/c/stevinmarin/videos


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

The full depth of an 8" dado set is rarely required in my 55 years of experience.
Before I fully understood that requirement I bought a Freud 8" set and an Oshlun 8" set, in addition to about 3 wobbler versions and a 6" Oshlun set. I won't mention the 10" set I was given with a 1" arbor, for my 12" Powermatic table saw. I think I have every possible dado set category covered. You only need a 6" set for 98% of your woodworking operations. If you need to remove material from the end of a board for a good size tenon, use a bandsaw. You can also use the bandsaw to remove the material within the ends by flipping it over to create the same condition. A little clean up with a sharp chisel and that's all you'll need.
Re Steve Ramsey, even the pros do not read the instruction manuals and will take things for granted. Even they can be wrong occasionally.


----------



## ppd417 (Jan 22, 2018)

I have a Oshlun 6" dado stack that I use on my Delta 36-725T2 contractor saw and it works great. Never needed the extra 1" from an 8" stack.


----------



## IM140.6 (Apr 2, 2021)

I've read all the replies and appreciate everyone taking the time to explain. This is a great place to ask and learn! Thanks so much!


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I have a 6" dado stack I quit using because at the time I needed a slightly deeper cut and for the life of me I don't remember why..I think it had something to do with my old saw. It wouldn't raise up high enough or some reason or another. The 6" is somewhere around here..I might even look for it one of these days. Diablo 8" is getting dull..
Oh wait..I don't know that the 6" will work with a SS brake cartridge.. hmmm..
Edit: That was quick..I found it, but it's missing the shims.. Even if it would fit the SS I don't think I want to do the adjustment to move the brake that far..


----------



## Armus (Apr 10, 2021)

I have the R4559 10 inch and it takes a 6 inch stack. I already owned an 8 inch so really didn't want to buy another just to go smaller, but I did and I understand why. For me, the riving knife lock sticks out and an 8 inch might hit it. Plus, the 8 inch stack would have a lot more torque than the 6, which may effect the brake. I gave up on getting an insert and made my own. The saw has a max of 3.5 with a 10 inch blade. So a 6 inch stack still cuts 1.5 inches deep. I can't see ever needing that (4 x 4 half lap joints maybe?) even a sled with a 3/4 base still cuts 3/4 dados.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

Armus said:


> For me, the riving knife lock sticks out and an 8 inch might hit it.


Isn't a riving knife normally removed when using a dado stack?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Bob Bengal said:


> Isn't a riving knife normally removed when using a dado stack?


Absolutely, you are correct! 
It's purpose is to keep the kwerf open in a rip cut AND to keep a very slight sideways pressure against the work to maintain registration to the fence.
Dados don't require either of those.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

Oops..., just noticed he said "riving knife *lock*", so maybe an issue with that saw even with the actual knife removed.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

if you read the manual that comes with you automobile, you'll quickly discover it must not be taken out of the driveway.

same applies to prescription medicines, same applies to shop machines.


----------

